# 58' IH 330 Utility



## IH330Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

I just purchased my 330 Utility and I find that it is a little difficult find parts for the loader hydraulic system and backhoe system. Any help would be appreciated. I am trying to restore it with as many original parts as possible.


----------

